

Oculus Rift production halted due to materials shortage - DiabloD3
http://www.computerandvideogames.com/450619/oculus-rift-to-cease-production-due-to-material-shortage/

======
voltagex_
This website is hideous, two modal popups over each other and a broken link to
the source of this article -
[http://reddit.com/r/oculus/comments/1yee6i/official_oculus_s...](http://reddit.com/r/oculus/comments/1yee6i/official_oculus_shipping_status_update_feb_19th/)

Also, "There is a materials shortage" vs "components used are EOL" \- big
difference!

I hate tech journalism sometimes.

